# how much calcium to feed pigeons



## limanupi (Nov 27, 2010)

hey everyone i was wondering i bought calciun in red and black little rocks today and i was wondering how many times should i feed em that and could i mix it with their food or separate?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

calcium is usually given by giving crushed oystershell, which is almost all white.. it is left in the loft for 24/7 in a seperate croc and taken as needed..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are the rocks actually red or are they covered in a red powder?


----------



## limanupi (Nov 27, 2010)

not sure they look like little rocks and are red-pinkish and black brownish, i mean the guy at the pigeon store told me that was good but i forgot to ask em how to feed it or how often


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

limanupi said:


> not sure they look like little rocks and are red-pinkish and black brownish, i mean the guy at the pigeon store told me that was good but i forgot to ask em how to feed it or how often


Is it some sort of grit with calcium in it?


----------



## limanupi (Nov 27, 2010)

it looks similar to this , 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...age=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0&tx=72&ty=89


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

limanupi said:


> it looks similar to this ,
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...age=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0&tx=72&ty=89


That is red pigeon grit and is excellent for the gizzard which crushes the grains they eat and has minerals too but... now for calcium go ahead and get a bag of crushed oystershell..they sell it for chickens at the feedstore... put that in a seperate croc for them to eat as they need.. that is their calcium source..and if you have time... kurly kale cut into small bits and offerd is good for extra calcium... and if you really feel they are lacking and not eating enough of the oysterhshell you can buy calcium syrup from the pigeon supply sites online and put that in their water a few times a week..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, that is grit with calcium in it, and they need that. It is how they crush the seeds they eat. It should be left out for them all the time, but an extra source of calcium should also be left where they can access it when they need it. You shouldn't mix it in the seed though. Keep it separate, but available.


----------

